# Heraklion Crete



## Bruce1314 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,
Might be moving to Crete late Summer, can anyone advise re best place to look for long term lets in Heraklion or nearby towns?
2 or 3 bed apartments, villas that are pet friendly.
Thanks


----------



## simjesso (Aug 28, 2012)

Currently looking at moving out permanently bruce I will keep my eyes out for you

I do know and met expats that pay 250 euros per month right on the beach in kokkini hani just outside heraklion for a 3 month stay


----------

